# wet canned food causing tear stains?



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone had wet food (canned) add to tear staining? there are no colors/beets in it- its an ulta premium brand. i give it to lola every morn with her breakfast and she has tear staining....just wondering!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I always pick out one that has chicken as it is lighter in color. I might be my imagination, but I think any dark colored foods will add to tear staining.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not sure about this either. but around the same time I decided not to give canned food anymore Sparkey's tear stain went away. but I don't know if that was it or not. I think if your dog will eat the dry by itself then canned food should not be necessary especially if you are giving a high quality food. I thought first that it would add some taste at least but after I stopped it I realized he likes it better this way. he likes the crunchy noise it makes too.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm, Angie just started tearing, too....I'm not sure if it's the food, either. We will figure it out...


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Is dry food as nutritious as canned? Somehow I got the impression that most of the nutrients were lost during the kibble-making process, so I've been using canned.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

not sure if its the canned food but i've stopped giving it to her and we'll see how the tearing goes. anyone having a proble with excessive tearing? the tears are slightly staining all the way down her cheek, she has started producing a ton of tears. wanted to get advice here before i have to spend lots of $ at the vet (and my vet doesn't even think tearing is an "issue!") is there a reason she could start tearing all the sudden? (shes 9 1/2 months old). thanks


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> Is dry food as nutritious as canned? Somehow I got the impression that most of the nutrients were lost during the kibble-making process, so I've been using canned.[/B]


Hello--I just wanted to share what I've read in many Maltese books about their food. They all suggest feeding a dry diet because the breed is prone to teeth problems. Also, there are many super premium dry foods out there, and as long as you find a good one you shouldn't have to worry about the nutrient value. Maybe you could try feeding at least half dry half wet so that your dog can have some of the oral benefits of a dry food? 
I'm switching Perri to a new food, and I found this information on their website. It's about the cooking process they use to retain optimum nutrient values in the food:
[attachment=5647:attachment]
Hope this helps!


----------

